# Tiny baroque ditty on a somewhat janky clavichord



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I call it a clavichord soundbyte. Enjoy.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Great to see something new from you after all this time, even if it is just a little ditty. I like it! I really like the sound of the instrument too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Great to see something new from you after all this time, even if it is just a little ditty. I like it! I really like the sound of the instrument too.


Hey thanks bro! Yeah, I haven't been around but lately I've been longing for simpler times...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Hey thanks bro! Yeah, I haven't been around but lately I've been longing for simpler times...


It's been five years for me, just about, so we're perhaps in the same boat.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> It's been five years for me, just about, so we're perhaps in the same boat.


We are now geezers. 2017 was probably my last truly active stretch of posting on TC with occasional small bouts here and there.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> We are now geezers. 2017 was probably my last truly active stretch of posting on TC with occasional small bouts here and there.


Whippersnapperdom is far behind us! But it's good to find a familiar face here amongst all the new (to me) guys on this part of the forum.

Did you ever do more stuff in the vein of the Meditations you posted a couple of years back on Soundcloud? I found the first one especially compelling.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Whippersnapperdom is far behind us! But it's good to find a familiar face here amongst all the new (to me) guys on this part of the forum.
> 
> Did you ever do more stuff in the vein of the Meditations you posted a couple of years back on Soundcloud? I found the first one especially compelling.


I'm glad you liked those. I wish I could easily write them down. I theoretically could, but it seems like such a headache computing all the rhythms and counts. I wrote one more similarly slow and meditative piece in the summer of 2020, that was a bit shorter winded. That first one was extremely dark(as was the 2nd), or felt so when I was making it and it honestly was making me a bit crazy or I was crazy and was making it, not sure which. Maybe I would feel differently if I relearned the notes and reinterpreted it. As silly as this sounds it had an emotional cost...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm glad you liked those. I wish I could easily write them down. I theoretically could, but it seems like such a headache computing all the rhythms and counts. I wrote one more similarly slow and meditative piece in the summer of 2020, that was a bit shorter winded. That first one was extremely dark(as was the 2nd), or felt so when I was making it and it honestly was making me a bit crazy or I was crazy and was making it, not sure which. Maybe I would feel differently if I relearned the notes and reinterpreted it. As silly as this sounds it had an emotional cost...


Well, perhaps it's best not to give yourself a nervous breakdown, but if you can survive I really think that music is worth it!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Well, perhaps it's best not to give yourself a nervous breakdown, but if you can survive I really think that music is worth it!


Might find the emotional and mental space for some more at some point. Part of what made it work was the idea was new to me.


----------

